# Hurricane Katrina Rescues Still looking for Homes



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ugh this just breaks my heart. I guess I have a special connection to this so it really hits home for me...

http://www.petfinder.com/blog/2010/...utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=Social+Media

If only I wasn't at my maximum capacity, I would adopt one in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

That brought tears to my eyes. Wish I could take them all, but I too am at capacity.

Newt


----------

